# buildings you have nostalgic feelings for



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

Grand Traverse Hotel


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

old quality inn


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

old radisson hotel and its sign


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

all the old bum gas stations; clark, united, jet


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

sila's, hop'n, swanson's, bosco, tally hall, farrel's, video house, videomax


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

arcade room at grand traverse, indoor and outdoor pool area at grand traverse


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

salt dome in southfield


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

temple emanuel


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

toys r us store, chi chi's


----------



## GFW (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Jesus keep it in one post.

Anyway for me Its the Sacred Hearts School in Barrow In Furness.


----------

